# Darf der Mensch Gott spielen?



## K0l0ss (1. September 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen

Gestern Abend habe ich mir Pandorum angeguckt. Nachdem ich hoffte, dass der Film ganz interessant wird war ich am Ende leicht enttäuscht.
Zum Ende beschäftigt sich der Film mit zwei interssanten Fragen: 

Darf der Mensch Gott spielen?

Darf der Mensch andere (menschliche) Leben nehmen, wenn es dem allgemeinen Wohl gut tut/es keine Gesetze mehr gibt? (Zweiteres war der Fall, weil 



Spoiler



die Erde vernichtet wurde, folglich war die Gesellschaft, aus der die Besatzung stammt ausgelöscht, und die Frage nach dem Gesetz kam auf. Gelten diese noch auf dem Schiff? Darf ich einen Soldaten/Piloten töten, wenn er "im Weg steht"?


.

Leider wurden diese beiden Fragen nur sehr oberflächlich angeschnitten, was ich eigentlich sehr schade fand, weil mich das zum Nachdenken angeregt hat. Fühlte mich wie im Philosophieunterricht.

Nun suche ich Film, die sich hauptsächlich mit diesen Themen und Problematiken beschäftigen. Keine Doku-Filme über Ethik, aber Film, in denen Ethik und Moral durch aus eine Rolle spielen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand Filme dazu empfehlen? Es soll nicht um Rache gehen, wie zum Beispiel bei "Gesetz der Rache". Ist vielleicht jetzt alles etwas komisch formuliert, aber ich hoffe, dass jemand versteht was ich meine und vielleicht ein paar Tipps hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (2. September 2010)

Den Film hast du bestimmt schon gesehen denn er ist sehr bekannt aber ich kann dir Butterfly Effect 1 empfehlen.


Spoiler



In dem Film reist er durch die Zeit und verändert die Handlungen der Menschen und dadurch ihre Zukunft.
Dadurch dass er versucht für die beste Zukunft für alle zu Sorgen, spielt er wie ich finde Gott


----------



## K0l0ss (2. September 2010)

Ja, den hab ich allerdgins schon gesehen. Ist aber ein echt guter Film. Guck ich mir immer wieder gerne an.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. September 2010)

Da gibt es noch einen Film, in dem es genau um die Frage geht: "Darf der Mensch andere (menschliche) Leben nehmen, wenn es dem allgemeinen Wohl gut tut?"




In dem Film hat eine große Firma versucht Querschnittslähmungen zu heilen (was sie auch fast vollständig heilen konnten) und hat dazu Wirbeln von Obdachtlosen heraus operiert, da man diese nicht vermissen würde. Ein Arzt kam der Sache zu nahe und sein Leben wurde deswegen systematisch zerstört.

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie der Film hieß. Das einzige, was ich noch mit Sicherheit sagen kann ist, dass Sarah Jessica Parker eine Krankenschwester in dem Film spielt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. September 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Darf der Mensch Gott spielen?



Welchen Gott ? Die Auswahl ist groß.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. September 2010)

Gott im weiteren Sinne als höher gestellte Macht. Als der Schöpfer. Jetzt an keine spezielle Religion gebunde. Das Gott als Schöpfer nicht in jeder Religion vorkommt ist mir bewusst. Aber es geht mit um die Wahrnehmung eines Gottes, wie ihn zum Beispiel die Christen kennen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. September 2010)

Ok, gucken wir uns die Frage mal an.
Darf der Mensch Gott spielen. (Wobei Gott als Schöpfer im grob christlichen Verständnis zu sehen ist)

Frage: Was macht die Göttlichkeit aus, was unterscheidet Gott als Gott von einem Menschen?

Ich vermute mal die Allmacht, die Beliebigkeit absolut alles zu jeder Zeit, in jeder Form und Ausprägung erschaffen und vernichten zu können.
Eine Fähigkeit von der der Mensch unendlich weit enfernt ist.
Das Klonen, das herumspielen mit embryonalen Stammzellen selbst das Töten von vielen Menschen ist in unserem Gedankenmodel so weit von der göttlichen Allmacht entfernt, dass jeglicher Vergleich (Gott spielen) scheitern muss.

Darf der Mensch beliebig in die göttliche Schöpfung eingreifen ohne sich an der Schöpfung und somit an dem Schöpfer zu versündigen?
Die Frage würde ich für diskutabler halten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (2. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Den Film hast du bestimmt schon gesehen denn er ist sehr bekannt aber ich kann dir Butterfly Effect 1 empfehlen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hahaha ... ich verstehe diesen Hype um diesen Film einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er ist ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Und philosophisch angehaucht ist er nun wirklich nicht. Ich kann dir zwar jetzt keine Filme nennen, die diese Thematik besser umsetzen, aber das musste jetzt einfach gesagt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (2. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Darf der Mensch beliebig in die göttliche Schöpfung eingreifen ohne sich an der Schöpfung und somit an dem Schöpfer zu versündigen?
> Die Frage würde ich für diskutabler halten.
> 
> 
> ...



Puh ... diese Frage ist natürlich ein ähnliches Kaliber wie die ewige Frage nach dem Sinn des Lebens. Hatten wir nicht vor einiger Zeit so einen militanten Pseudochristen im Forum, der jedem Thema seine moralische Keule vor den Latz gehauen hatte? Auf seine Antwort wäre ich jetzt gespannt.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. September 2010)

Vom theistischen Standpunkt: Wo soll der Mensch sonst Gott spielen können und dürfen, wenn nicht hier, in dieser Welt, die genau dafür geschaffen wurde, damit wir ein Leben ohne Gott "genießen" können?

Wer handelt, muß dafür die Konsequenzen tragen. Wie auch immer die aussehen mögen. Den Film "Flatliners" finde ich zu dem Thema ganz passabel.

Vom atheistischen Standpunkt: Welcher Gott sollte denn da sein, an dem man sich "versündigen" könnte?


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. September 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Vom atheistischen Standpunkt: Welcher Gott sollte denn da sein, an dem man sich "versündigen" könnte?



Am Gott der Atheisten: Ethik und Moral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. September 2010)

Naja, da biste dann aber wieder an der Grenze des Relativen: Was für den einen unethisch und unmoralisch ist, ist für den anderen Lebensphilosophie. Und die Menschen drehen die Dinge ohnehin fast immer so, wie sie sie gerade brauchen oder es zweckdienlich ist.


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. September 2010)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen:
Der Film, den Schrottinator genannt hat heißt "_Extreme Measures_". Schrottinator hat aber eigentlich schon den kompletten Film gespoilert.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2010)

Das der Mensch nicht Gott spielen sollte, merkt man an verschiedenen Filmen, die alle irgendwo eine Wahrheit verstecken: 

Der Mensch ist gar nicht in der Lage, Allmacht zu begreifen.

Bruce Allmächtig + Butterfly Effect z.B. (ich weiß, bruce allmächtig is eig ein blöder film) haben beide dieses Symptom, das jede kleine Veränderung, die man bewerkstelligen kann schnell viel größeres verändert (Butterfly effect system^^)

Der Mensch kann nicht Gott spielen.

Über die ethische Korrektheit, Dinge wie Stammzellenforschung zu betreiben, lässt sich wie immer streiten.

Ich selbst vertrete die Meinung, das nicht selbstständig lebende Wesen (Embrios im Allgemeinen) nicht "ermordet" werden können.

Sobald tatsächlich ein Wesen heranwächst, was als Mensch lebensfähig ist (Baby @ 5. oder 6. Monat Schwangerschaft) eine eigene "Seele" bekommen und daher auch Mord am Menschen betrieben wird, wenn z.B. eine Abtreibung enschieden werden würde.

Dinge, die noch nicht "leben", kann man auch für Experimente benutzen. Zumal etwas Größeres dahinter steht. (Forschung und die Chance auf Heilung div. Krankheiten)

Wenn Embryos eh abgetrieben werden, können diese auch weiter "verwendet" werden.

Darf man einen einzelnen Menschen zum Wohl des Größeren opfern?

Ja. Hier muss allerdings abgegrenzt werden. 

Würde mein Vater alleine mit mir in einem Atombunker sitzen und damit drohen, die Menschheit mittels Atomwaffen zu vernichten, würde ich schießen. Da ist es egal, ob er mein Vater ist oder irgendwer fremdes.


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Darf der Mensch Gott spielen?



Als Atheist fühle ich mich gezwungen, dazu die Gegenfrage zu stellen,
Wenn Gott uns nach "Seinem Ebenbild" erschaffen hat, dann wären wir in gewissem Maße alle Götter, bzw. die Söhne derer.
Die Frage lautet für mich also: Darf Gott, Gott spielen? - Ja, ich denke schon.

Da ich Glaube und Religion allerdings für Massenmanipulation halte, würde ich im Endeffekt antworten, Niemand hat das Recht Gott zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. September 2010)

hab ich 1991 angeschaut.war sehr philosophisch gehalten.fand ich damals interessant....aber das ist lange her...
http://de.wikipedia....in_Gott_zu_sein

heute bin ich ein schritt weiter 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnztKo3cCmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

